# Events/shows/musicals Porto/Coimbra?



## NicoleW (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm not an expat myself, but my parents live in Portugal. As a present for their birthdays my brother and me would like to give them a night out. Preferably to an show/musical, something 'big' (like the musical "Grease", "We will rock you" that kind of thing). I have been searching the internet but have not been able to find any booking sites or anything. 
Can anyone help me find sites where events like this are announced and tickets are sold?
Or is there anyone who knows of shows like these (or any other nice shows to go to)?

Thank you very much for any information,
Greetings,
Nicole


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You could try this Fnac - Espectaculos 

Try selecting Porto in localidade (right side of window)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Ana says FNAC one of the major ticket agencies, you can also get a local look at whats on by searching the Council sites type in cm- (the name of council Porto) .pt under eventos or turismo

Or you could do a weekend/weekday break to UK for a show October Ryanair's generally cheap


----------



## NicoleW (Jun 21, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank you very much for your suggestions and links! Very helpful!


----------

